# Nettoyer écran MacBook



## CMShadow (28 Août 2006)

Salut mes p'tites pommes,

Je suis un heureux possesseur d'un MacBook, et c'est mon premier ordinateur portable. Ainsi, je sais pas trop quels sont les conseils de nettoyage.
Pour l'écran, ma coupine lave l'écran de son Dell avec des lingettes Vu. C'est bien ? Y'a mieux ?
Et pour l'espace clavier/ trackpad, à part souffloter et passer sa main pour enlever les saletés, vous conseillez quoi ?
En esperant qu'un topic du genre existe pas déjà (j'ai juste trouvé des nettoyages d'iMac, tout ça)
Merci à vous tous,
Simon

PS : Oui je sais que tout ça n'est censé qu'être du bon sens mais que voulez vous, tout le monde n'en as pas


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

sujet souvent abord&#233;
le mieux dans le GRATUIT  c'est...le linge doux humide SANS produit
( peau de chamois etc)
Attention avec certains "produits"  qui contiennent des &#233;l&#233;ments corrosifs ( pas toujours list&#233;s , ou trop d'alcool)
y compris certaines lingettes &#224; lunettes qui peuvent abimer l'&#233;cran ou effacer l'encre sur des touches

sinon 
les bombes &#224; air puls&#233; ou nettoyants 100% ordi
ou
le bon vieil aspirateur ca marche tr&#232;s bien aussi


----------



## Basvil (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour
J'utilise pour les écrans et les lunettes un tissu microfibre (rayon entretien des magasins) de marque la ménagère et c'est encore mieux que la peau de chamois


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Août 2006)

Basvil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'utilise pour les écrans et les lunettes un tissu microfibre (rayon entretien des magasins) de marque la ménagère et c'est encore mieux que la peau de chamois



de même pour moi, j'utilise un "chiffon" microfibre très doux , c'est très efficace


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

Basvil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> J'utilise pour les &#233;crans et les lunettes un tissu microfibre (rayon entretien des magasins) de marque la m&#233;nag&#232;re et c'est encore mieux que la peau de chamois


tr&#232;s bien aussi
d'ailleurs quand je parle de peau de chamois c'est pas la vraie peau de chamois , mais plus pour insister sur la douceur

les chiffons &#224; poussi&#232;re de nos grands m&#232;res ( les chiffons jaunes)  humides marchent tr&#232;s bien 

 prudence avec les mouchoirs en papier et  autres essuie tout ,  car ca se d&#233;sagr&#232;ge et le rem&#232;de peut &#234;tre pire que le mal....


----------



## Apca (28 Août 2006)

Et un linge doux et humide fait-il partir les traces de doigts ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2006)

oui en plusieurs fois


----------



## Apca (28 Août 2006)

Ok, merci.


----------



## Shurikn (28 Août 2006)

Un truc très important c'est de ne jamais nettoyer à sec, même avec des mircofibre comme essuie-tout! Dans n'importe quel magasin de lunette on vous le dira, meme sur du verre inrayable, il faut utiliser un chiffon très doux et surtout humidifié avant. De façon à éviter que les micro-poussière ne griffe le verre en passant la lingette. C'est les poussière sur l'écran qui le raie lors du nettoyage et que très rarement la lingette!

++ §hu


----------



## corloane (29 Décembre 2006)

le truc c'est qu'un chiffon humide quand il n'y a que de la poussière (utilisation la plus répandue si on fait attention à son écran...) ne risque-t-il pas de laisser des marques dues à l'humidité?


----------



## Apca (29 Décembre 2006)

corloane a dit:


> le truc c'est qu'un chiffon humide quand il n'y a que de la poussière (utilisation la plus répandue si on fait attention à son écran...) ne risque-t-il pas de laisser des marques dues à l'humidité?


 
En faite cela mes arrivés. Depuis je ne l'ai plus fait !


----------



## m1ke (29 Décembre 2006)

Perso, j'utilise un essuie-tout tout doux tres légèrement humidifié, et ca nettoie niquel.


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Bah voila, meme pas besoin de creer un post :love:
Sinon, brillant ou mat, meme combat?


----------



## patricks (29 Décembre 2006)

Perso j'utilise pour mon MBP et mon iMac des lingettes (1 humide + 1 sec) LCD Wet & Dry de la marque Ednet. , le résultat est parfait


----------



## patricks (29 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bah voila, meme pas besoin de creer un post :love:
> Sinon, brillant ou mat, meme combat?



Effectivement ça m'intéresse de savoir si il faut faire attention à quelque chose de 
particulier avec les écrans brillants


----------



## roxdujai (15 Mai 2007)

oui moi aussi cela m'interesserait de savoir!! alors je relance le sujet!!!!


----------



## benben67 (16 Mai 2007)

moi je mets mon macbbouc à la machine et hop ! plus blanc que blanc ! (c'est juste con le tambour de la machine à tendance à rayer le plastique)
sinon j'aime bien britney spears 
voilà


----------



## Kant1 (16 Mai 2007)

Moi truc pour essuyer les lunettes. Mon macbook a bientot un an et l'ecran est comme neuf!


----------



## macaddicted (17 Mai 2007)

épaté par le nombre de posts sur ce sujet 

perso de temps en temps un coup de nettoyant pour vitre suivi d'un léger coup de rénovateur plastique, nickel :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2007)

Moi je brosse regulierement mon ecran avec Toniglandil  !
Et maintenant mon ecran , boing boing , c'est du b&#233;ton !


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Mai 2007)

bref, tout le monde s'en fout, quoi!
moi j'utilise des produits fellowes, lingettes humides et peau de chamois mais ça vaut pas mieux qu'un coup de spontex ou de la fibre de verre,


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2007)

Chiffon microfibre + eau ti&#232;de, bien essor&#233;, en 30 sec tu fais revenir comme neuf un &#233;cran de fumeur qui a jamais &#233;t&#233; nettoy&#233;, *toutes les autres solutions sont merdiques &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a*, je parle m&#234;me pas des produits pourris et hors de prix. Au d&#233;but j'utilisais par exemple les lingettes VU, conseill&#233;es ici et l&#224;, merdique, &#231;a laisse des traces, vraiment aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.

Bref le chiffon microfibre c'est de la balle.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Mai 2007)

Je nettoie au karcher euhhh nettoyeur haute pression reglé sur 150Bar... Depuis j'ai plus aucune trace de mon écran 

Ok ==> je sors


----------



## macaddicted (17 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je nettoie au karcher euhhh nettoyeur haute pression reglé sur 150Bar... Depuis j'ai plus aucune trace de mon écran
> 
> Ok ==> je sors


ordi jetable comme nico ( marche aussi en inversant ) 

chuis déjà dehors ===>[]


----------



## 52kin (19 Novembre 2007)

Dans le livret du MacBook Pro, Apple recommade d'enlever la batterie avant de nettoyer l'écran. Du coup j'ai deux questions:
- d'après vous pourquoi faut il enlever la batterie?
- Est ce que vous, vous enlevez la batterie avant de nettoyer l'écran de votre MacBook?

Merci de vos réponses :=)​


----------



## figue (5 Février 2009)

Je confirme : Un premier passage avec un carré en tissus en microfibres bien essoré (légèrement humide), suivi d'un deuxième et dernier passage avec un autre tissus en microfibres parfaitement sec. Le résultat est nickel.


----------



## fayc007 (22 Février 2009)

moi j'utilise du liquid MONSTER avec son chiffon en microfibre, a la limite repasser avec un autre chiffon microfibre


----------



## anthony62a (9 Mars 2009)

moi j'utilise du white spirit pur avec du papier de verre... :rose:
lol (c'est une blague ne soyez pas fous.. )


voilà, même question, mais avec le macbook unibody (différent de l'ancien car écran brillant)


----------



## madibouh (12 Mars 2009)

Ok pour l'écran .. Mais pour le clavier .. 
Ma tite bestiole est blanche et parfaite mais elle n'a que 3semaines .. 

Je vois déjà le bouton espace se foncer petit à petit .... On m'a parlé de mousses ?? ça vous parle ?? et si oui où trouver ces mousses ?? 

beh ouais je veux garder ma bestiole nikel 

MADIBOUH qui ne se lasse pas de voir la pomme s'allumer


----------



## Sitdown (10 Octobre 2009)

J'ai un petit problème, j'ai une sorte de petit pet sur l'écran que je n'avais pas remarqué avant, possesseur d'un macbook depuis 1 mois elle n'était pas là à l'origine.
Je ne sais pas si c'est une tache transparente qui a séché et ou une anfractuosité sur l'écran, pourtant je n'ai pas fait de chose risqué. J'ose pas nettoyer à fond, de peur de rayer l'écran. Bon bref. Je suis un peu embêter. Si vous avez une idée.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2009)

Sitdown a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème, j'ai une sorte de petit pet sur l'écran que je n'avais pas remarqué avant, possesseur d'un macbook depuis 1 mois elle n'était pas là à l'origine.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est une tache transparente qui a séché et ou une anfractuosité sur l'écran, pourtant je n'ai pas fait de chose risqué. J'ose pas nettoyer à fond, de peur de rayer l'écran. Bon bref. Je suis un peu embêter. Si vous avez une idée.



Bah CMF* (voir plus haut), si c'est anfractuosité comme tu le dis, ça n'empirera pas le truc...


----------



## davegahan06 (27 Février 2010)

Sur le MacBook Pro avec un écran brillant donc très salissant, comment obtenir le meilleur résultat sans risque pour le Mac ?

Merci !


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Janvier 2019)

J'ai trouvé de la peau de chamois véritable chez HEMA, qu’en pensez-vous pour le nettoyage de l’écran du Retina?


----------

